# Does anyone make primary Lithium C and D cell batteries?



## photon1c (Sep 18, 2012)

I have had a lot of luck with Duracell and Energizer AA, AAA, and 9V lithium batteries (non-rechargeables) in devices that I tend to want to put a battery in and forget about for a few years. For example; Energizer Ultimate Lithium or Duracell Ultra Lithium batteries.

Does anyone make C or D cell non-rechargeable lithium replacement batteries?

I did some Googling and found a couple of things like this:

http://www.hdslights.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery

But they are not a drop-in D cell battery because of the voltage mismatch. Why doesn't anyone make a C or D cell 1.5V lithium battery? Is the amount of lithium per cell a safety concern?

:thinking:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 18, 2012)

Nope... there are NONE out there at all. There is a lithium primary cell that many find the same size but wrong chemistry and it is only capable of small current output for a LOOOOOOOOOONG time not suitable for normal use. I would say that a larger lithium primary C/D cell could be a concern but I think the cost is the main issue a C cell would have to cost about 2.5-4 times as much and a D cell would cost 4-7 times as much I don't think people will buy $10-$15 single D disposable batteries often enough for them to ramp up an assembly line for such purpose as Energizer holds the patent it stifles sales of competing products.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 18, 2012)

When I bought my TK70 the directions said lithium D cells were an approved battery for the flashlight. Maybe they exist, but I did not find them either.


----------



## photon1c (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, so I am not crazy (or bad at websearching). 

What is this about Energizer owning the patent? Did they license it to Duracell (for Duracell Ultra)?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 18, 2012)

Lou Minescence said:


> When I bought my TK70 the directions said lithium D cells were an approved battery for the flashlight. Maybe they exist, but I did not find them either.



The TK 70 takes NIMH rechargeables.... no such replacement in lithiums for it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 18, 2012)

photon1c said:


> Ok, so I am not crazy (or bad at websearching).
> 
> What is this about Energizer owning the patent? Did they license it to Duracell (for Duracell Ultra)?



Energizer has the US patent, but perhaps in some countries their patents may not apply completely allowing others to sell batteries using the same formula.


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 19, 2012)

Duracell Ultra is actually overpriced alkaline with pretty label.
Anyways, Energizer's patent only applies to US - in Europe, other brands make Lithium batteries too, for example Varta Professional Lithium are quite decent performers.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 19, 2012)

but even in countries other than usa you wont find c or d lithiums.
afaik only aa are available, you can use adapters and use AA's.
in d lights it is possible to use 4aa in place of 1d, they fit, but you'd need a contact plate between each bunch of 4 cells, something that resemble a coin with insulated edges.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Sep 19, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> The TK 70 takes NIMH rechargeables.... no such replacement in lithiums for it.



Here is a section from the TK70 manual:







In battery specifications, the third line down it says:
Non-rechargeable battery ( lithium ) D 1.5V useable.

After reading this I decided to get a set of D cell lithium primaries as a backup. But after searching the web a couple times I never found any. Either they exist somewhere or translating the Tk70 directions from Chinese to English has yielded some interesting results.


----------



## nofearek9 (Sep 19, 2012)

same here was searching 3-4 months ago ,nothing found.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 19, 2012)

They don't exist, I am sure it was copied from a light that uses AA batteries and they forgot to remove the one line.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been looking for Energizer Lithium ~1.5V C and D cell batteries for over ten years. There are none. There's almost no market for those batteries anymore. Nowadays, almost everything that needs to be portable can get enough power from AA cells, and almost everything that needs a significantly larger power reserve can get more power from a dedicated battery than from C or D cells.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 20, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> I've been looking for Energizer Lithium ~1.5V C and D cell batteries for over ten years. There are none. There's almost no market for those batteries anymore. Nowadays, almost everything that needs to be portable can get enough power from AA cells, and almost everything that needs a significantly larger power reserve can get more power from a dedicated battery than from C or D cells.



Imagine a two pack of lithium energizer L94 D cells at $24.99 I don't think many folks would buy them


----------



## photon1c (Sep 20, 2012)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Imagine a two pack of lithium energizer L94 D cells at $24.99 I don't think many folks would buy them



Well, that can't be the whole reason. There are people that would pay $200 for a flashlight and there are others that wouldn't pay more than $10. If a primary lithum D-cell lasted 10x as long as an alkaline, people would pay 10x the price of an alkaline - or even more, just for the novelty or for the convenience of not having to replace batteries as often (or the security of knowing their cells won't die for many years)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 20, 2012)

photon1c said:


> Well, that can't be the whole reason. There are people that would pay $200 for a flashlight and there are others that wouldn't pay more than $10. If a primary lithum D-cell lasted 10x as long as an alkaline, people would pay 10x the price of an alkaline - or even more, just for the novelty or for the convenience of not having to replace batteries as often (or the security of knowing their cells won't die for many years)


I seriously doubt anything other than something designed primarily to use NIMH D cells would give you anywhere near a 10x long runtime. Alkaline D cells I think can handle 1 amp and almost everything made for them doesn't need more than that I figure you could get 2-3 times the runtime but at low enough drains the alkaline could actually give you more runtime even. The main issue is nobody is selling decent nimh C/D cells in local stores they have to be ordered or bought at a specialty store to get more than 3000mah ones. I just don't see a market for these as things that need more power than alkaline D can provide end up going to lithium ion rechargable batteries packs instead.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 21, 2012)

photon1c said:


> Well, that can't be the whole reason. There are people that would pay $200 for a flashlight and there are others that wouldn't pay more than $10. If a primary lithum D-cell lasted 10x as long as an alkaline, people would pay 10x the price of an alkaline - or even more, just for the novelty or for the convenience of not having to replace batteries as often (or the security of knowing their cells won't die for many years)


No, they wouldn't, because most people are not smart enough to do math in their heads while shopping. You want proof? Look at the wild success of Wal-Mart. They buy the cheapest stuff they can get that won't fall apart in the store, and they sell it for the lowest possible price; more durable goods might cost 2-3x as much but would last many times longer, and yet, people shop at Wal-Mart in droves, "to save money."


----------



## david57strat (Sep 21, 2012)

Lou Minescence said:


> Here is a section from the TK70 manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As others have mentioned here, and in other forum posts, the alkaline battery can't deliver the amount of current needed to bring the TK70 to full output, and the runtime would be ridiculously low. Alkalines would be a bad investment for this light, other than just as emergency batteries (If you're unable to feed the light with NiMh batteries - but at the expense of lower output and shorter runtime.

As for the third line on the instructions picture you posted, I don't think that line should exist at all. They've already mentioned using D-sized Ni-Mh batteries as being the basis for their runtime/output testing, on their website; so that is what I'd use, to obtain the most predictable results. I'd find the highest capacity, reputable NiMh batteries you could find for that light, and a good charger to charge them, which should give you the best output, the longest runtimes, and the lowest expense, over time, once you've charged the batteries enough times to pay for themselves.


----------



## elugelab (Sep 21, 2012)

Saft makes C and D size lithium primaries, but they're 3.6V


----------



## recycledelectrons (Sep 21, 2012)

elugelab said:


> Saft makes C and D size lithium primaries, but they're 3.6V



SAFT batteries are designed for a few mA draw, and do not tolerate higher currents well. They are a unique chemistry designed for battery-backup of memory and such.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 21, 2012)

elugelab said:


> Saft makes C and D size lithium primaries, but they're 3.6V





recycledelectrons said:


> SAFT batteries are designed for a few mA draw, and do not tolerate higher currents well. They are a unique chemistry designed for battery-backup of memory and such.



I mentioned them in post 2 but not by name


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 22, 2012)

Ultralife makes D-sized batteries with same chemistry as CR123's, resulting in fairly good current capability (up to 3.3A continuous) and quite high capacity of 13 Ah @ 3V (comparable to 26 Ah of alkaline).
http://ultralifecorporation.com/be-commercial/products/cr-cylindrical-limno2/u10026/


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I'll be hornswoggled. That's good to know.

Granted, I have nothing that uses D-cells, but it's good to know anyway.


----------



## hank (Sep 23, 2012)

A few decades ago I was able to go to the local outdoor store and buy D-sized lithium primary cells for a [email protected] flashlight -- gave them to a good friend who was moving to ski country -- where a flashlight with alkaline cells left overnight in a vehicle would be pretty much useless, as voltage drops drastically in those when they're really cold. Could've been the Ultralife brand, I forget. Hm, I wonder, could be we just swapped to a higher voltage bulb for using something like these: http://www.hdssystems.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 23, 2012)

hank said:


> A few decades ago I was able to go to the local outdoor store and buy D-sized lithium primary cells for a [email protected] flashlight -- gave them to a good friend who was moving to ski country -- where a flashlight with alkaline cells left overnight in a vehicle would be pretty much useless, as voltage drops drastically in those when they're really cold. Could've been the Ultralife brand, I forget. Hm, I wonder, could be we just swapped to a higher voltage bulb for using something like these: http://www.hdssystems.com/?id=LithiumDSo2Battery



Those 3.6V Lithium primaries are designed for very low currents (they're primarily used for memory backup, in smoke detectors, and other very low-drain scenarios). They wouldn't work well (if at all) in a flashlight. The LiMnO2 variation would be much better for flashlight usage.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 23, 2012)

photon1c said:


> I have had a lot of luck with Duracell and Energizer AA
> Does anyone make C or D cell non-rechargeable lithium replacement batteries?



*Easiest solution is 2, 3 or 4 parallel AA to D adapters and single AA spacer for C*



photon1c said:


> Why doesn't anyone make a C or D cell 1.5V lithium battery? Is the amount of lithium per cell a safety concern?



*Safety and price. I don't think many people pay $10 ~ $15 for each primary D cell.*


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 26, 2012)

Fivemega, do you know where Parallel-AA-to-D adaptors can be bought? I've only ever seen the single-cell size adaptors.


----------



## billw (Sep 29, 2012)

Saft seems to make an LiMnO2 (3V) D-cell rated to 4A continuous discharge. http://www.saftbatteries.com/Produit_LM_M_cell_ranges_302_254/Language/en-US/Default.aspx#DL2
(But I can't find anyplace that sells them.)
Tadiran is the famous maker of low-current cells with the distinctive purple wrappers.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Sep 30, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Fivemega, do you know where Parallel-AA-to-D adaptors can be bought? I've only ever seen the single-cell size adaptors.


 Battery junction has 3AA->D (Parallel - manufacturer - unknown), at what I consider an outrageous price (I refuse to buy them) 

Thomas distributing has 2AA->D (Parallel - AccuPower) at a reasonable price (I recently purchased 8 of them and find them to be of good quality). 

You have to "dig" for them on their sites, they aren't easy to find, but they're there. 

The AccuPower design could be adapted to a 3AA->D fairly easily without increasing the cost, I am hoping they are in the process of doing this. 

(I have no financial interest in any of these companies).


----------



## photon1c (Sep 30, 2012)

billw said:


> Saft seems to make an LiMnO2 (3V) D-cell rated to 4A continuous discharge. http://www.saftbatteries.com/Produit_LM_M_cell_ranges_302_254/Language/en-US/Default.aspx#DL2
> (But I can't find anyplace that sells them.)
> Tadiran is the famous maker of low-current cells with the distinctive purple wrappers.



I have a link to the Saft battery in the original post


----------



## photon1c (Sep 30, 2012)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Battery junction has 3AA->D (Parallel - manufacturer - unknown), at what I consider an outrageous price (I refuse to buy them)
> 
> Thomas distributing has 2AA->D (Parallel - AccuPower) at a reasonable price (I recently purchased 8 of them and find them to be of good quality).
> 
> ...



I had only ever seen the 1-AA adapters, this is very interesting info and does address my original post of having only 1.5v cells. Looks like I will have to do some digging.


----------



## photon1c (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks to your post I went to Thomas Distributing and bought a bunch of these, the price is indeed reasonable. The 3-AA one is way to expensive.

Isn't it a little tricky to run cells in parallel though? Even when the "D" cell is not in use, the 2 (or 3) AA's are fighting with eachother, the ones at slightly higher voltage trying to dump current into the ones at slightly lower voltage until they come to equilibrium. 

I think the best bet would be to use only freshly-charged batteries of the same capacity and roughly the same age/use.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 1, 2012)

photon1c said:


> Thanks to your post I went to Thomas Distributing and bought a bunch of these, the price is indeed reasonable. The 3-AA one is way to expensive.
> 
> Isn't it a little tricky to run cells in parallel though? Even when the "D" cell is not in use, the 2 (or 3) AA's are fighting with eachother, the ones at slightly higher voltage trying to dump current into the ones at slightly lower voltage until they come to equilibrium.
> 
> I think the best bet would be to use only freshly-charged batteries of the same capacity and roughly the same age/use.


It is best to have capacities matched when you have more than one of the adapters in series. If you are only using one parallel adapter then capacity isn't a problem as the two cells will discharge according to what they can give as voltage depletes the onle with more capacity will try and hold the higher voltage until both are depleted. I would suggest starting with batteries that are off the charger at the same time.


----------



## moodysj (Jan 6, 2013)

Be sure not to use primary (non-rechargeable) batteries in parallel.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 6, 2013)

moodysj said:


> Be sure not to use primary (non-rechargeable) batteries in parallel.


why not? As long as they are about the same voltage when put in parallel I don't see a problem with it. There are a few flashlights that are made with 3AAs in parallel, that is two sets of 3AAs in series in parallel.


----------



## Redd (May 23, 2015)

An update of sorts. I was looking for lithium cells for some "stashlights", intended to be left alone without worrying about the usual alkaline leakers. Found out a few "new to me" tidbits.

SAFT make lithium primary cells, AA, C, D, but they are all 3 volt cells. And while you can find dummy AA cells, apparently not readily found for C&D cells. So you can use 1/2 as many SAFT cells, if you partner them up with dummies.

Which leaves only Energizer (at least in the US) for lithium AA primaries. BUT. Their new alkaline batteries have the same ten year plus storage life, claimed. As do others. 

And there's a big drawback to the 1.5 volt lithium primary cells: They have very low power output. Low amperage only. This morning I tried loading three of them (brand new) in a very bright little backup light, and got a feeble glow from it. Put the alkalines back in, and the bulb was incredibly bright, as usual. Tried the lithiums in a small single-AA LED light, and they worked without any problem. But that one is a LOW amperage drain.

And sure enough, on the SAFT web site in the SAFT data sheets (couldn't find Eveready)....they make it clear that their lithium primary cells are LOW OUTPUT and they simply cannot be used in high power drain devices. So, no superbright flashlights, no full-power handie-talkies. Won't work in a Steripen either, and they tell customers that up front. Just good for the stuff that sips power.

Doesn't seem to be any justification for the high price of lithium cells any more. Unless the new alkalines keep on leaking as frequently as the old ones did.


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2015)

Redd said:


> And there's a big drawback to the 1.5 volt lithium primary cells: They have very low power output. Low amperage only.



That depends on the type of 1.5 volt primary, some of them do easily surpass alkaline batteries as can be seen in my reviews of them.
SAFT is mostly know for low current backup cells and I am not surprised that their cells are low power, but they probably has considerable more mAh than the high power type.


----------



## lunas (May 23, 2015)

energizer has a patent on lithium battery tech that is why you cant find any non energizer lithium primary.



photon1c said:


> Ok, so I am not crazy (or bad at websearching).
> 
> What is this about Energizer owning the patent? Did they license it to Duracell (for Duracell Ultra)?


duracell ultras are not lithium chemistry they are alkaline.

the only thing i can think of is d cell to AA cell converters.


----------



## lemlux (May 26, 2015)

Maybe ten years ago I bought a case of 10 military surplus primary lithium battery packs for something like $110. The "D" sized cells in the pack, at that time, had a 10-year rated shelf life and had recently exceeded the life. The application for these packs was to power the radio transmitters on weather balloons. I understand that the government paid about $30 per cell new for the light-weight single useage power packs.

If my memory serves, the 3.6V cells were labeled SAFT and were not easily salvaged for flashlights. They exhibited significant sag at discharge rates between 1A and 2A (> 0.3C) which is probably one of the reasons the packs were wired 2P4S (or maybe 2P6S.) A greater downside was that the packs were difficult to disassemble and were loaded with more hotglue than I have seen on any other pack. Another significant downside was that both the tabbed anode and cathode surfaces were recessed 1/4" to 3/8" which made serial connections problematic. 

I gave up after harvesting part of the second pack and have no recollection of what happened to the other 8 packs.

Here's a site that sells the button-topped version of present production "D"cells. They sell a dozen of the 33600 cells for only $288 which works out to $24 per cell. Each lithium-thionyl-chloride cell has a capacity of only 3.4 ah. Today's 3400 mAh 18650's and 5200 mAh 26650's appear to make these cells attractive for only applications listed on the website.

http://www.batteriesinaflash.com/li...-d-3-6v-17ah-lithium-thionyl-chloride-battery


----------



## RetroTechie (May 27, 2015)

There are other chemistries for primary lithium cells (even for the 3V+ range), but in the case of these lithium-thionyl chloride (Li-SOCl2) batteries:

Unless 'necessary' for a specialty application, I wouldn't want them in my house. Read up on it, pretty nasty chemical. 

With proper use, chances are low that chemicals are released. But unless an application _depends_ on a particular feature (like the extremely long shelf life), using such nasty chemicals just isn't worth it imho. Regardless of price. _Certainly_ not for a common use like flashlights.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 19, 2020)

Old thread I know but I have a little interest in D and especially C cell lithiums. I noticed Battery Junction has LiMnO2 3V lithium primaries from Ultralife on their site. These are double the voltage of normal C and D cells but seem like they could work as a replacement in flashlights for alkaleaks by using half the number of cells.

My main interest is in the C cells since you can substitute 3AA to D parallel adapters with Energizer lithiums for D cells. Something like an old two C incan with a wide voltage range, low draw LED drop-in as a long shelf life grab and go emergency light. A little overkill maybe but the idea still interests me.The current price of $15ea. is probably cost prohibitive right now but might be doable for a couple lights.

Any thoughts on these batteries or their potential application in flashlights?


----------



## fivemega (Feb 19, 2020)

ZMZ67 said:


> My main interest is in the C cells


*You can use 2 or 3 of primary C123A in proper size of spacer tube for 2C flashlight. Price of these cells are much less than primary AA (1.5V)*


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 21, 2020)

Planned to get back on CPF yesterday since I dug up this thread but didn't make it  fivemega I used to run 3 CR123s in a 2C Mag overdriving an incan bulb,that set up always seemed to work well with the Mag but I haven't tried it with another 2C. Might look into that but I was interested in the C cells more for the run time advantage and I am not sure how many of the drop-ins would go up to 9V anyway.

I have four AAA to C parallel adapters as well that will work and might get close in capacity with lithium AAAs.Not sure if the capacity on the AAA adapters would actually "translate" for lack of a better word to 4 times the amount of a single AAA.Realistically the price needs to come down on the C cells for more general use but I doubt there is enough demand to make that happen.I would only be buying two to four batteries figuring they would last 8-10 years in a stored shelf/bag light meant for emergency use only.

Currently I am not at the point of needing such a light with my large collection but I like the idea as an experiment.Might be a nice item if you have to bug-out/evacuate leaving your home supplies behind.


----------



## xxo (Feb 22, 2020)

*Alkaline C cells vs AA Ultimate lithiums:* up to about 400 mA current draw the alkaline C's will have more power, above that the AA Ultimate Lithiums have more power. Considering that you can probably get the AA L91's for around the same price (or maybe less) than name brand alkaline C's and that the L91's are much lighter weight/more compact, have a much longer shelf life, function in extreme temperature and don't leak, I think the AA Ultimate Lithiums make the most sense. AA's also have the advantage of being usable in devices that can't use C cells.


*AA Ultimate Lithium vs CR123A:* The Ultimate Lithiums have come down in price a bit in the last couple years so there is not a huge price difference compared to USA made CR123A's if you get them on sale or shop around. Chinese CR123A's may be a little cheaper, but there have been quality and safety issues reported with these cells.


In terms of performance, a Panasonic CR123A has about 80% of the power (Watt hrs) of a AA L91 ultimate Lithium, but you can run 3 of CR123A's in a 2C light with a drop-in that can handle 9 Volts with about a 20% increase in power compared to 2 AA L91's. Though some of that extra 20% is probably going to get wasted by the drop-in's buck driver and you have to use 3 cells instead of 2 …..probably not worth it – besides you can use the AA's in any C cell light since the Voltage is the more or less the same. Plus there are a lot more things that use AA's compared to the fairly specialized CR123A's. 


*AAA vs AA Ultimate Lithiums:* Four AAA Ultimate Lithiums have about 30% more power than a single AA. Considering that the AAA's generally cost about as much as the AA's, it's not really cost effective to go with L92 AAA's for running a C cell light.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 22, 2020)

That battery could be a very very low output battery as one has been brought up several times in threads over the year. The battery if I'm thinking right is a backup battery for something like a computer which todays computers have coin cells instead.
IMO any battery that doesn't leak that isn't rechargeable to be used in incans converted to LEDs is not worth the cost. You are better suited to invest in something that doesn't use C/D cells that can use rechargeables, and has low and very low modes also with high power emitters has very useful high modes that elevates the light as useful all the time instead of gathering dust hoping that a calamity hits while you use your "normal" lights. As someone that has gone from incans to fluorescent to 5mm LED to Cree LED powered by alkaleak 6V/D to AA/AAA/coin/button cells to now mostly 18650s and high power emitters I've slowly over the last years invested in lighting solutions using mostly 18650s from flashlights to headlamps to work lights and lanterns and DIY powerbanks with USB powered LED lights and fans.
I have enough 18650s to last me months of outage now and several of my power banks have optional 5mm LED lights built in that I've used as a low power flashlight at night before bed. My 2 headlamps both have a ~1 lumen mode and a low mode about 30 lumens that will run for a long long time negating the need for primary batteries and a dim dropin LED light solution.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 22, 2020)

Good info xxo and Lynx Arc! I am already using lithium AAs in a similar role just looking at considerations for a bigger cell with similar properties. Not really interested in 18650s for this application,I want something that can be left alone for years but work when you finally use it.
I am certainly no battery expert but here are the C cell specs listed on BJ site. I did have to do a little looking on the site to find them today.


Battery Chemistry - LIMnO2
Nominal voltage- 3V
Nominal capacity- 6.1Ah
Max Discharge Current- 2.5A continuous
Pulse capability-up to 5.3A
Operating temp. range- -43.6F - 161.6F
Shelf life - 10 years

The specs looked good to me but again price per battery is high.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 22, 2020)

Ok I looked up that cell and it is a 5/4 C cell or longer than a normal C cell the capacity of a C cell is about 4.8Ah.
With only a 10 year shelf life it isn't any better than an 18650 or lithium ion batteries. The shelf life of Energizer lithium primaries is about 20 years and higher priced alkaleaks is about 10 years or so. For the price of a pair of these batteries you can just buy a light that uses lithium AAs instead and batteries for it. In an outage these batteries will be unobtainable anywhere local and when they are depleted the light will be non functional without it being backwards compatible with normal batteries. I've salvaged 18650s out of battery packs that were over 10 years old that although needed charging are still working fine. I've got no problem charging batteries for lights every few years that I use, the trick is to have lights that you normally would use also work for emergencies too so you don't have to keep checking or spend extra for batteries and lights that sit and wait and wait to be used and when you forget to check them and find somehow the batteries are dead for some reason. Even though batteries may be "good" in storage for 20 years I've found them dead in devices before a few years later even lithium energizers.


----------



## xxo (Feb 23, 2020)

ZMZ67 said:


> Good info xxo and Lynx Arc! I am already using lithium AAs in a similar role just looking at considerations for a bigger cell with similar properties. Not really interested in 18650s for this application,I want something that can be left alone for years but work when you finally use it.
> I am certainly no battery expert but here are the C cell specs listed on BJ site. I did have to do a little looking on the site to find them today.
> 
> 
> ...



ZMZ67, is this the one?


https://www.batteryjunction.com/ultralife-uhr-cr26650-battery.html


....if so it is looks like it is too long for a direct replacement for a C cell and is also of course double the Voltage. You could probably run one in a 2C light with a spacer, but considering the cost, I don't see the point of using these instead of using L91's, which of course can be used in many other things as well.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 23, 2020)

I thought the length might present a problem and it wouldn't offer any advantage over two AA lithiums just using one cell so I might have to use a 3 C cell light with a spacer or a 2 cell with a cut down spring depending on the light. With the current cost per battery I won't pursue it but if the prices were halved(highly unlikely) I would buy a couple to experiment. 

I realize the virtues of 18650 and Lithium AA but my point was to have a long running light with just the original set of batteries for an emergency situation.The light could always make use of regular C cells or AA lithiums or even 18650s with an adapter when the original batteries failed. Keeping cells separate is probably a good idea and I should probably look into a 18650 adapter.

Don't want to continue on a tangent about the light as this is the battery thread and for now at least my curiosity is satisfied.


----------



## JimIslander (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm happy with an adapter that holds three primary lithium AAs in parallel. And you can use it to run a D-lights with single AA's instead.


----------



## xxo (Feb 24, 2020)

ZMZ67 said:


> I thought the length might present a problem and it wouldn't offer any advantage over two AA lithiums just using one cell so I might have to use a 3 C cell light with a spacer or a 2 cell with a cut down spring depending on the light. With the current cost per battery I won't pursue it but if the prices were halved(highly unlikely) I would buy a couple to experiment.
> 
> I realize the virtues of 18650 and Lithium AA but my point was to have a long running light with just the original set of batteries for an emergency situation.The light could always make use of regular C cells or AA lithiums or even 18650s with an adapter when the original batteries failed. Keeping cells separate is probably a good idea and I should probably look into a 18650 adapter.
> 
> Don't want to continue on a tangent about the light as this is the battery thread and for now at least my curiosity is satisfied.



The length is about the same as D cells, so they may work better in a D cell light with a drop-in that can handle the Voltage, all you would need is a spacer tube to fill in the diameter.....still kind of pricey and not adaptable to other uses though.


----------

